# Saturday morning cowboy breakfast



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Standard cowboy style breakfast on the discada


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that's how we do it at the camp!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

We cook like this as well at the camp. The only thing is, you can only eat like this a few times a month. Lots and lots of cholesterol and calories!! It damn sure tastes good though...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, is that a fish cooker you have installed for the propane? Love the setup


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Yes


----------

